# Programming Curtis 1238R for Clutch-RegenOff



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

67BGTEV said:


> My setup is Ac35 with Curtis 1238R-7601. I'm using Curtis Windows software (Curtis1314v3.12) for programming the controller.
> 
> Software has "Neutral Braking" which is used for Amount Regen for Throttle-Off.
> I added another wire for enabling Clutch. I want to program "Shift Neutral Braking", when clutch is pressed. Controller software doesn't this as an option.
> ...


Sorry I did not see this until now. I do not believe that 312 has the clutch thing or the ability to be programmed via the site glass, but I think you can send your controller in and have it updated. I had to do that with my latest conversion too. I sent it in for an update when I figured out that it was not set up for the can bus communication with my orion, so I got the site glass and the clutch switch set up at the same time.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is a link to the wiring. When I click on 318 or older, I do not even see the brown wire for the clutch. If you send your controller in to be updated, you may need to come up with the wires that go into the harness itself as well. My old harness was missing can high, can low, clutch, and the brake light regen. They were not even in the harness, which is easy to overlook until you go to wire it up.

http://www.hpevs.com/wire-schema-trouble.htm




.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks EVM, that makes sense. I've already wired-up missing wires for Brake light, Clutch and ECO button.
I'll Call HPEV and arrange for the software update.


----------

